# Cheapest wheel cleaner that turns red/purple



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

As above but all the ones i know of are a bit pricey.Wonder wheels hot wheels is the cheapest i know of at around £8 for 500ml any help guys?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you put a wax or a sealant on your wheels, you won't need to use a wheel cleaner. Can't get any cheaper then that lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

markbrown said:


> As above but all the ones i know of are a bit pricey.Wonder wheels hot wheels is the cheapest i know of at around £8 for 500ml any help guys?


Cheapest is not always the best. It often can mean less of the active ingredient and therefore is a false economy.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wonder wheels Hot is £4 in Morrison's.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

markbrown said:


> As above but all the ones i know of are a bit pricey.Wonder wheels hot wheels is the cheapest i know of at around £8 for 500ml any help guys?


Check out our group buy for Britemax Iron Max, works out at only £5 per 500ml. 

See my signature below for further details.

Matt


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

markbrown said:


> As above but all the ones i know of are a bit pricey.Wonder wheels hot wheels is the cheapest i know of at around £8 for 500ml any help guys?


Just got some of this from motor-world via there eBay shop at £7.49 for 750ml. plus free delivery.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361066468954?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax Revelation
http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/angelwax-revelation-1-litre-iron-fallout-remover-984-p.asp

£9.25 after taking into account discount for 1lt.


----------



## interskyfall (May 1, 2014)

Autojoy Brite Clean. At 1:10 it's as strong as Sonax Full effect.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Autowheel is £12.95 for a litre and by far the best performing safe wheel cleaner of those mentioned. 

Alex


----------



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

interskyfall said:


> Autojoy Brite Clean. At 1:10 it's as strong as Sonax Full effect.


Could i use these on the wheels i have never tried it

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/washing-autojoy-metal-litre-formula-p-816.html

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/autojoy-economy-range-autojoy-fall-remover-litre-p-815.html


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The above is very cheap. My guess is that it won't bleed and be similar to autosmart


----------



## karenhenry04 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,
I was not knowing that these wonder wheels are available in this price also.
Will surely buy it...
Thanks


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

its the only one I have used but its very good. wolfs decon gel from here
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wolfs-chemicals-decon-gel-cat6.html
plus free p&p £10 for 1L.


----------

